# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map Local

## Nathan Saylor

For a mapping challenge, do something that could benefit your local community. For example, mapping a park, local bike trails, or the fairground complete with midway ride attractions. Brownie points if you can get it offered for widespread use such as on an associated website or posted on site.

----------


## Redrobes

Yeah I reckon thats a great idea. What I would like to try my hand at is mapping something with a compass, tape measures and so on and not use a google maps, open street map or GPS to get the starting shape. Id like to try the old way to see if I could do it. But time is short... But mapping something local is a close enough call so gets my thumbs up.

----------


## Chashio

Sounds like a cool idea, but I don't see a poll in the thread. You may need to begin a new thread and attach a poll so people can vote on the idea.

----------

